# Thoughts on Remington's triangle barrel? 700 XHR



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking for a new big game rifle and looking for something a little unique. The Remington XHR http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... 0-xhr.aspx
They are no longer made, but there are new ones around. Similar barrel to what is used in the varmint series. I like the idea behind it and the uniqueness of it. I would like to stay around this price range of about $700 to go along with my Zeiss Conquest that should be in hand any day now. I think I will stick with the 30-06 or most likely something using 308 bullets since I just bought so many to reload. 
Any thoughts on this rifle or suggestions of other ones to consider in that price range (needs to be lightweight and a hunting model, not a high gloss library grade)?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have this particular Remmy with the triangular barrel:

http://www.remington.com/en/products/fi ... recon.aspx

I really like it. My particular rifle is super accurate. Even when I was breaking in the barrel with some cheap Core-Lokt reloads it was shooting under an inch groups. I've worked up some loads now using the 130gr Barnes TTSX and it shoots phenomenal.

As for the barrel, I believe it does lend itself to cooling a little bit faster. The rifle does have some pretty good recoil for a .308, doesn't really bother me, but I've had a few who are relatively new to shooting shoot it and the recoil was considerable more noticeable than other rifles. Overall, I think it's a super fun little gun. I actually really like the shorter barrel as well. Good for those hikes you just don't feel like packing the bigger / heavier rifles. I have mine topped with a Vortex Viper 6.5-20X44.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've handled that rifle, but have never shot one before.... It seems like a nice rifle. For that money, you could easily get into a Tikka T3.. Mine shoots lights out. They are super light and have a great action. If you're not a fan of the stock, Bell and Carlson makes the medalist replacement stock... I just put one on my T3 and it feels and looks great. Just a suggestion for you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> I've handled that rifle, but have never shot one before.... It seems like a nice rifle. For that money, you could easily get into a Tikka T3.. Mine shoots lights out. They are super light and have a great action. If you're not a fan of the stock, Bell and Carlson makes the medalist replacement stock... I just put one on my T3 and it feels and looks great. Just a suggestion for you.


You got me scratching my head now! Their reviews on Cabela's are quite good and I like the lightweight stuff as much more time is spent lugging it around than it is shooting. Cabela's has the stainless on sale, but how will it look with a black Zeiss scope? :O•-:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> You got me scratching my head now! Their reviews on Cabela's are quite good and I like the lightweight stuff as much more time is spent lugging it around than it is shooting. Cabela's has the stainless on sale, but how will it look with a black Zeiss scope? :O•-:


I'm sure it'd turn some heads! I wanted the stainless route, but I felt guilty going over my spending limit at the time... here's what my 270 WSM looks like after I upgraded the stock:
[attachment=0:3p0b4eri]bc3.jpg[/attachment:3p0b4eri]
[attachment=1:3p0b4eri]bc4.jpg[/attachment:3p0b4eri]

The stainless would look great!

I've really been impressed with my rifle so far... super smooth action and a great adjustable trigger. It has no problem standing up to it's accuracy guarantee. Don't let the "plastic" bother you. I've never had problems with my magazine, trigger guard etc.

I'd just upgrade the recoil pad to a limbsaver and get some leupold mounts for your scope and you'd be set! I'm in the market for a .243 for my wife and another T3 is definitely on the list.


----------

